# Who cares about Micro-clustering water?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

It seems to be a new buzz word i'm hearing a lot lately - Micro-clustering. I don't have any idea what it is except for this video. I did find pages talking about how it's pseudoscience/myth. It seems to be associated with the company Kangen.

I first heard it in this video:






The video makes me think it's a lie, but I like to understand it better before saying so.

Can someone explain to me what it is/does? or if it serves any benefit to people's health or the aquarium hobby?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Lots more videos hooked to that one. At $4,000.00 it is extremely pricey and the science is questionable. Lots of controversy about alkalinity and the body. there are of course, competitors who offer similar products, some for much less. As well, it uses chemicals to alter the pH.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

But what is microclustering? and what's do they say that's special about it? I understand there's competitors who offer similar products and etc, but i don't understand this concept at all. In how it's "beneficial" or even what it is...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Perhaps this will shed some light. http://www.chem1.com/CQ/clusqk.html


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

BillD said:


> Perhaps this will shed some light. http://www.chem1.com/CQ/clusqk.html


Reading this now. It's got my attention.

At first when I heard it in the video, I just imagined an air compressor filled with water which was then dispensed into a pitcher. And then I wrote off the entire idea as nonsense.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

WiyRay said:


> Reading this now. It's got my attention.
> 
> At first when I heard it in the video, I just imagined an air compressor filled with water which was then dispensed into a pitcher. And then I wrote off the entire idea as nonsense.


After reading it, i still think it's nonsense. I would like to distinctive studies, either peer reviewed or just academic writing about this procedure. Especially if a product costs about $4000. It's too much to purchase in blindness. Is there anything proving that Micro-clustering works?


----------

